# Vulgate translations that support Roman teaching



## SRoper (Mar 4, 2012)

It is often said that certain translations of the Greek in the Vulgate support Roman Catholic teaching more than the Greek text would suggest. What are some examples? I know that the command in Matthew 4:17 is "do penance" (_paenitentiam agite_) instead of "repent," but are there any others?


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 4, 2012)

Whitaker gives a litany of such errors and abuses in Chapter 12 of his Disputation.


----------



## MW (Mar 4, 2012)

Whitaker's work is very useful. Cartwright and Fulke against the Rheims translation also provide numerous examples.

I regret to have to point out that some of these errors have been introduced into modern "protestant" translations.


----------



## BibleCyst (Mar 5, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> Whitaker's work is very useful. Cartwright and Fulke against the Rheims translation also provide numerous examples.
> 
> I regret to have to point out that some of these errors have been introduced into modern "protestant" translations.



Could you please cite specific examples, brother?


----------



## SRoper (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the resources!


----------



## MW (Mar 6, 2012)

BibleCyst said:


> Could you please cite specific examples, brother?



See, for example, Whitaker's criticisms of the Vulgate on Matt. 9:13 and Rom. 11:6, and observe the same omissions in most modern translations.


----------

